# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Kerio Control (антивирус, веб-фильтр, IPS/IPD)

## Doctor_RU

Для тех, кто пользуется межсетевым экраном *Kerio Control* знакомы такие проблемы, как _неработающий Web Filter, не обновляемый антивирусный плагин, и Предотвращение вторжений_. :)

Написал кое-какую инструкцию, как обновлять антивирус прямо из консоли Керио, при этом иметь работающий Web Filter и Предотвращение вторжений.

*Можно посмотреть видео:*

http://youtu.be/rVlIWU3hu4M

*И скриншоты:*

     
   


Если кого заинтересует данная инструкция, пишите в ЛС или

*Skype:** sliderpost*

:cool:

----------

AnIr (08.11.2021), Dimer2 (18.11.2013), henrique.souza (26.10.2013), junipersrx2021 (05.06.2021)

----------


## henrique.souza

Вы можете сделать это руководство?

----------


## Doctor_RU

Добрый день, товарищи! :)

Те, кто пользуется Kerio Control Web Filter, наверное заметили неприятный момент, когда при включенной опции фильтрации контента, страницы браузера открываются ооочень медленно! Если же выключить фильтр - работоспособность восстанавливается (страницы открываются как и прежде). Это связано с тем, что наши друзья из Kerio Technologies тоже как и все мы мониторят варезные форумы, читают посты форумчан и соответственно, применяют всевозможные методы, чтобы нам жизнь мёдом не казалась. А именно - блокируют публичные ключи, из-за чего фильтрация страниц по категориям становится бесполезной.

Чтобы каждый раз не "парится" и переживать, что публичный ключ на веб-фильтр будет забанен, 1. используйте *персональный ключ*, 2. храните файл *getkey.php* локально в Керио, либо на своем внутреннем веб-сервере. Не вижу ничего криминального, если каждый сам себе добудет по ключу, ведь согласно Лицензионному соглашению, веб-фильтр, снорт и антивирус работает в зарегистрированной триальной версии 30 дней (а не 7, как писалось ранее). Разумеется эта информация для тех, кто использует в работе веб-фильтр. Кто им не пользуется, может не читать этот текст и ничего не предпринимать...

Ну и самый популярный вопрос: *"Как получить персональный ключ" ?*

Из-за соображений безопасности (утечки информации) я не могу публично выдать информацию, как получить этот ключ. Если Вы образованный и опытный специалист, понимающий систему лицензирования Керио, если Вы умеете пользоваться HEX-редактором и "читать" содержимое файлов - Вам не составит большого труда получить заветный ключ за несколько минут.

Если же Вам по каким-то причинам лень, Вы не умеете/не хотите/не понимаете, как это сделать, но при этом веб-фильтр Вам жизненно необходим (типа, начальство требует и всё такое...) - я могу помочь Вам получить персональный (незасвеченный!) ключ. Одним словом, один ключ - в одни руки. Разумеется не за спасибо. Кто заинтересован - пишите в *ЛС*

----------

3XTron (30.01.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

Добрый день всем! :)

Новые сборки Kerio Control, а так же активация опционального модуля Kerio™ Control Web Filter® доступны по запросу в Skype: sliderpost. Так же для удобства Вы можете написать в Telegram: @KerioWebFilter (только текстовый чат).

Сборка полностью пропатчена и работоспособна. Статус Software Maintenance expiration: Never; Kerio Control Web Filter: Licensed, Working properly.

Пишите в любое время, о цене договоримся!

----------


## Doctor_RU

Для активациии опционального модуля Kerio™Control Web Filter пишите в Skype: sliderpost или Telegram: @KerioWebFilter. Услуга платная. Оплата единоразовая, на неограниченное время и на неогранеченное количество пользователей "за Kerio". Так же в наличие имеются патченные установочные образы Kerio Operator, Sophos UTM. Пишите, не стесняйтесь!

----------


## dublespace

Я это сделал!

https://t.me/WebFilterServer

----------

